# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Biçikleta Dyshe

## marcus1

I mbani mend bicikletat dyshe? Me siguri ata qe jane pak te medhenj ne moshe (si puna ime) dhe vecanerisht ata qe kane jetuar ne Shkoder - ne qytetin e bicikletave. Me kujtohet kur dilja ne xhiron e Shkodres, ndonjehere shihja ndonje cift te ri mbi nje biciklete dyshe, mashkulli para, femra prapa. Ishte dicka e vecante dhe te gjithe kthenin koken duke pare ciftin me admirim dhe me nje ndjenje xhelozie. 

Po, perse po ju flas per bicikleten dyshe? Ndersa po udhetoja ne Greqi, per ne Shqiperi, jo shume kilometra larg kufirit te Kakavijes, pashe pas kaq vitesh dike qe po ngiste nje biciklete dyshe. Vendi i pare i bicikletes ishte i larte, pikerisht per nje burre te rritur, ndersa vendi i dyte ishte me i ulur, i pershtatur per nje femije te vogel dhe ne vendin e dyte te bicikletes po qendronte nje djale i vogel 5-6 vjecar. 

Nga pamja e jashtme, dukeshin se nuk ishin greke, por te huaj, mbase angleze. Babai ishte bjond, me floke te gjata, te lidhura gershet ne nje menyre te cuditshme. Ishte lakuriq nga mesi e siper dhe trupi i tij ishte i mbushur me tatuazhe. Djali i tij, po ashtu ishte lakuriq nga mesi e siper dhe bicikleta kishte dy shporta majtas e djathtas te mbushura plot. Me siguri, babai e kishte hob te dilte me djalin dhe te shkonin diku larg per piknik me biciklete. 

Ajo qe me beri pershtypje ne momentin qe i pashe ishte se megjithese rruga ishte malore, djali i vogel nuk e kishte problem te ngiste bicikleten dhe madje nuk dukej se sforcohej fare. Por, a e dini se cila eshte karakteristika e bicikletave dyshe? Pedalet e para jane te lidhura me pedalet e dyta ne nje menyre te tille qe ato jane te varura nga njera tjetra. Nese leviz pedalet e para, automatikisht levizin edhe te dytat. Nese i ndalon, ndalojne edhe te dytat. 

Me eshte bere shprehi, qe shpesh, duke pare gjerat qe me rrethojne ne jeten e perditshme, te shoh perms tyre realitete frymore. Dhe nga kjo pamje Ati me tregoi dicka qe me mahniti. Ne realitet, djali i vogel nuk po ngiste bicikleten, por ishte babai ai qe e ngiste. Djali nuk bente gje tjeter vecse leviste kembet duke i sinkronizuar me pedalet. 

Tani, ju lutem shume, ju kerkoj te imagjinoni pak sikur babai i ketij djalit te behej i padukshem per te gjithe ju, perves se per djalin e vogel 6 vjecar. Nese ju do e shihnit ne rruge kete djale duke ngare bicikleten, ju do mahniteshit me "fuqine" e ketij piciriku dhe me siguri do e pyesnit se si ka mundesi qe kaq i vogel mundet te ngase bicikleten dhe madje ne nje malore te tille. I shtangur nga pyetja juaj, ky djali do ju thoshte: "A nuk e shini se nuk jam une qe po ngas bicikleten, por eshte babai im qe po e nget? Une vetem sa leviz kembet duke sinkronizuar levizjet e mia me shpejtesine e levizjes se kembeve te babait. Kur ai i jep shpejt pedaleve, edhe une i jap shpejt, kur ai i jep ngadale, edhe une i jap ngadale. Ai komandon pedalet. Nese une dua qe te t'i leviz me shpejt pedalet, apo te ndaloj, une nuk mundem, por jam i detyruar vecse te ndjek levijet e babait. Keshtu, une nuk lodhem aspak dhe per mua ngarja e bicikletes nuk eshte tjeter vecse nje argetim."

Vellezer dhe motra, e njejta gje ndodh edhe me ate qe jeton ne besim dhe ne bashkesi te plote me Atin, me ate qe ka mesuar te jetoje permes jetes me te larte. Te tjeret per rreth tij, te cilet nuk e shohin dot Atin qiellor, mahniten me fuqine e ketij personi. Oh, si ka mundesi qe ka arritur te beje gjera kaq te veshtira dhe te pamundura per njeriun? Pergjigja e atij qe jeton ne besim eshte e thjeshte; "Nuk jam une, por Ati qe po e nget bicikleten. Nuk jetoj une, por Krishti qe banon ne mua. 

Vellezer dhe motra, ka dy menyra per te jetuar jeten e krishtere. Ose te mbani te gjitha barrat tuaja dhe me kokefortesine tuaj te refuzoni t'ja lini Atij ne dore dhe te vuani nen peshen e tyre, ose te mesoni te sinkronizoni levizjet tuaja me te Zotit tone. Atehere do te kuptoni me te vertete se zgjedha e Krishtit eshte e embel dhe barra e Tij eshte e lehte. Atehere dhe vetem atehere do te kuptoni "fuqine" magjike te djalit 6-vjecar. 

P.S. Po e nderpres shkrimin tim ketu, megjithese mendoj se eshte lene pergjysem. Mbase mund te shkruaj me vone pjesen e dyte ku do te merrem me faktin se si mund te mesojme si te "sinkronizohemi" me Perendine, ne menyre qe jeta jone e krishtere te mos jete nje jete e mundimshme, por nje jete e bukur, e embel, spontane dhe plot Krisht. Por deri atehere, gjeja me e mire do ishte sikur kete shkrim ta plotesonit ju qe po e lexoni.

----------


## Matrix

> se te mbani te gjitha barrat tuaja dhe me kokefortesine tuaj te refuzoni t'ja lini Atij ne dore dhe te vuani nen peshen e tyre, ose te mesoni te sinkronizoni levizjet tuaja me te Zotit tone.


Faleminderit vella Marcus qe i ndan keto mesazhe me ne.
Do doja te fokusoheshim pak me shume ne kete paragraf, pra si do te mundemi ne qe te sinkronizojme levizjet tona me ato te Zotit tone?

----------


## marcus1

> Faleminderit vella Marcus qe i ndan keto mesazhe me ne.
> Do doja te fokusoheshim pak me shume ne kete paragraf, pra si do te mundemi ne qe te sinkronizojme levizjet tona me ato te Zotit tone?


Unë do postoj pjesën e dytë të këtij shkrimi për t'i dhënë përgjigje pyetjes tënde, por deri atëhere do doja të lexoja edhe mendimet e të tjerëve, nëse e frekunenton dikush tjetër këtë forum përveç teje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni77_toni

Vëlla i dashur marcus, falemnderit qe kushton kohë per ne dhe i qe i ndan keto mesazhe me ne. 

Ndersa kjo qe thotë Matrix  më poshtë:




> Do doja te fokusoheshim pak me shume ne kete paragraf, pra si do te mundemi ne qe te sinkronizojme levizjet tona me ato te Zotit tone?


Vertetë kjo qe thua vëlla është interesant dhe edhe unë kam pytur vetveten time, por Krishti na jep pergjigje te sakt dhe të deshmuar.

Këto jan disa nga ato qe mund të kuptojmë dhe nëse vertetë jemi të vendosur në to, vertetë "do te mundemi ne qe te sinkronizojme levizjet tona me ato te Zotit tone".

*1.*
_Pjetri u përgjigj:

“Zotëri, nëse je ti, më urdhëro të vij te ti përmbi ujë!”

“Eja!” ‑ i tha.

Atëherë Pjetri zbriti nga barka e po ecte nëpër ujë për të shkuar te Jezusi. 30 Porse, kur e pa erën e fortë, u frikësua, filloi të humbasë në ujë dhe bërtiti:

“Më shpëto, o Zot!”

Jezusi përnjëherë shtriu dorën, e kapi dhe i tha:

“Fepakët! Përse dyshove!” (Mt 14; 28-31)_

Pra duhet të kemi kujdes nga dyshimi dhe të besojmë JEZUSIT kur ti drejtohemi Atij.


*2.*

_“Zotëri ‑ i tha Pjetri ‑ jam gati të shkoj me ty edhe në burg edhe në vdekje!”

Jezusi iu përgjigj:

“Unë po të them, o Pjetër, se sot, nuk do të këndojë gjeli, para se ti të mohosh tri herë se më njeh!” (Lk 22; 33-34)_

Kujdes nga vetbesimi!


*3.*

_“O Atë, nëse do, largoje këtë gotë prej meje! Veçse, le të bëhet, jo vullneti im, por vullneti yt!” (Lk 22; 42)_

Të udhëheqemi nga vullneti i Zotit dhe jo nga egoja e jonë dhe mbi te gjitha:


_Atëherë Jezusi bërtiti me zë të lartë e tha:

“O Atë: në duart e tua po e dorëzoj shpirtin tim!” (Lk 23; 46)_

Gjithçka ne doren e Atit dhe pastaj gjithkush do të mahnitet me "fuqine e ketij piciriku" siç thotë markus1 dhe me siguri se shumkush do të pyet tjetrin dhe vetveten se si ka mundesi qe ky njeri të mund ta ngasë "bicikleten dhe madje ne nje malore te tille?!!"

Nëse i drejtohemi Atit tonë qiellor me zemer dhe shpirt, dhe ia dorzojmë shpirtin dhe trupin tonë Atij, dhe lelojmë qe Ai dhe Vullneti i Tij të jetë në mua sikurse ai fëmi qe lejoj qe babai i tij të drejtoj bicikleten,  sigurisht se "pedalet e bicikletes" do të sillen vet edhe nëse është një malore dhe kodrinë shumë e madhe.

Respekte

----------


## marcus1

> Vëlla i dashur marcus, falemnderit qe kushton kohë per ne dhe i qe i ndan keto mesazhe me ne. 
> 
> Ndersa kjo qe thotë Matrix  më poshtë:
> 
> 
> 
> Vertetë kjo qe thua vëlla është interesant dhe edhe unë kam pytur vetveten time, por Krishti na jep pergjigje te sakt dhe të deshmuar.
> 
> Këto jan disa nga ato qe mund të kuptojmë dhe nëse vertetë jemi të vendosur në to, vertetë "do te mundemi ne qe te sinkronizojme levizjet tona me ato te Zotit tone".
> ...


Faleminderit Toni! "Pedalet e bicikletes i leviz gjithmone Dikush tjeter, qe per njerezit pa besim eshte i padukshem, prandaj edhe ata mahniten tek ata qe kane privilegjin te quhen "picirruke".

----------


## marcus1

Siç e kam thënë pra në pjesën e parë të këtij shkrimi, ashtu si fëmija i vogël kishte mësuar të sinkronizonte lëvizjet e këmbëve të tij me të babait, kështu duhet të mësojmë edhe ne të "sinkronizojmë" lëviizjet tona me ato të Atit tonë. Nuk ishin përpjekjet e djaloshit, nuk ishte se ai kishte ndonjë fuqi të jashtëzakonshme që e bënte atë të ngiste biçikletën, por ishte babai i tij, të cilin ne në imagjinatën tonë për ta bërë të padukshëm atë, nuk mund të kuptonim se ku qëndronte sekreti i këtij djaloshi. Nuk ishin pra, as përpjekjet e djaloshit, as vullneti i djaloshti, as fuqia e djaloshit, gjithçka kishte të bënte me babain "e padukshëm". 

E njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me ne në gjërat frymore. Sado që të mundohemi, sado që të lodhemi, sado që të përpiqemi, sado që të luftojmë, sado që të punojmë, do jetë sikur po qëllojmë me grushta në ajër. Nuk do kemi mundur të bëjmë as edhe gjënë më të vogël, sepse natyra jonë njerëzore e ka të pamundur të jetojë jetën më të lartë, atë qiellore, jetën e Atit. Sado që të përpiqemi, nuk do mund ta kënaqim kurrë Atin tonë. Po atëhere, çfarë duhet të bëjmë që ta kënaqim Zotin tonë? 

Ne nuk kemi nevojë për të bërë asgjë për ta kënaqur Atë. Ai, thjeshtë, është potësisht, tërësisht, absolutisht i kënaqur me ne! Vëllezër dhe motra, ky është themeili i të jetuarit jetën e krishterë, kjo është baza e jetës së krishterë, të kuptojmë se ne nuk kemi nevojë të bëjmë absolutisht asgjë për të kënaqur Atin tonë! 

Le të kthehemi pak tek historia e djaloshit me biçikletën dyshe. Mendoni se ai po e ngiste atë biçikletë për të fituar miratimin e babait? Për t'i pëlqyer atij? E kundërta, ai po e ngiste biçikletën se i pëlqente ta bënte një gjë të tillë. Ishte argëtim për vogëlushin të ngiste biçikletën nën drejtimin e Atit. Babai nga ana tjetër, shëtiste me djalin e tij pikërisht se ishte i kënaqur, i pëlqente të shëtiste me të, jo për ta vënë djalin në provë, i cili vetëm pasi do kalonte këtë test të vështirë do fitonte miratimin e babait. Jo! Atyre u pëlqente të kalonin kohë bashkë. 

Më lejoni të sjell edhe një shembull tjetër. Mendoni pak se çfarë ndodhi kur ju u bëtë të krishterë. Një jetë e re lindi në ju. Në frymë ju ishit një foshnje e lindur për së larti. Mendoni pak se çfarë gëzimi i ka dhënë kjo lindje familjes suaj frymore. (kishës) Por mendoni akoma se çfarë gëzimi u ka dhënë kjo lindje ëngjëjve dhe Atit në qiell. Jam i bindur se ëngjëjt do jenë përkulur për të parë me vëmendje këtë foshnje ashtu si përkulen të rriturit sipër një foshnje të shtrirë në krevatin e tij të vogël. Oh, çfarë feste është bërë atë ditë në qiell! Ëngjëjt lavëronin Atin për këtë mrekulli në tokë! 

Imagjinoni për pak tani një foshnje të vogël të ardhur në jetë duke parë gëzimin e prindërve dhe të afërme të tyre, të mund të flasë dhe të thotë: "Përse gëzoheni kaq shumë? Çfarë kam bërë unë që t'ju kënaq kaq shumë?" Ose imagjinoni të kundërtën, sikur sapo kjo foshnje ka ardhur në jetë, prindërit e saj të thonin: "Dëgjo këtu, atë që ne kishim për të bërë, e bëmë, të sollëm në jetë, të dhuruam jetë nga jeta jonë, të falëm vetë jetën tonë. Tashmë ti duhet të na e shpërblesh, duhet të punosh fort, duhet, duke filluar që nesër, të cohesh vetë nga krevati, të urinosh në uturak, të rregullosh krevatin, të hapësh frigoriferin, të nxjerrësh qumështin, ta ngrohësh dhe më pas ta pish. Pasti t'i kesh mbaruar këto punë, të rregullosh çdo rrëmujë që mund të kesh bërë, dëgjove?" Oh, çfarë do të thoshte kjo foshnje! Përse erdha në këtë jetë? Do ishte më mirë të mos egzistoja fare. 

Dhe megjithatë vëllezër dhe motra, kjo gjë ndodh shpesh në familjet e krishtera. Sapo dikush ka lindur nga lart, atij i vihet një listë e madhe përpara me çfarë duhet dhe nuk duhet të bëjë, për të qenë një i krishter i denjë, për t'i pëlqyer Atit. Oh, Zoti im, sa e sa të krishterë janë djegur nga përpjekjet e tyre njerëzore për të të pëlqyer Ty, duke mos ditur se vetë ardhja e tyre në egzistencë ka qenë për Ty gëzimi më i madh. Sa e sa të krishterë, janë zhgënjyer nga këto barra të rënda të vëna nga njerëzit dhe nuk kërkojnë më fytyrën Tënde, por mjaftohen me një kryerje detyrimi të së shkuarit në kishë të Djelën. Por falë Hirit Tënd o Atë, ka dhe do ketë edhe nga ata, që janë prekur dhe/apo do preken nga dashuria Jote, dhe që kanë pushuar dhe/apo do pushojnë së punuari për Ty dhe që kanë gjetur dhe/apo do gjejnë prehje në Ty, o Atë i dashur. 

Vëllezër dhe motra, le të mos dyshojmë as edhe për një moment për dashurinë pa kushte që Ati ynë qiellor ka për ne. Jo, jo, dashuria e Tij nuk varet nga performanca jonë, përkundrazi, është kur ne prekemi nga kjo dashuri që ne nuk mund të jemi më i njëjti person. Ashtu si dashuria e prindërve është gjëja e parë që një foshnje përjeton kur ajo vjen në jetë, ashtu edhe dashuria e Atit dhe përkujdesi i Tij përmes shënjtorëve që na rrethojnë duhet të jetë gjëja e parë (dhe e fundit) që duhet të përjetojë një foshnje e lindur nga lart. 

"Po mirë do thotë dikush, unë e përjetova dashurinë e Atit, por nuk kam mësuar endetë "sinkronizoj" lëvizjet e mia me të Atit. Si arrihet kjo?" 

Mos u nxito i dashur mik! Çdo gjë duhet të ndodhë në kohën e .... Atit. Tani për tani, ti ke nevojë të jesh një foshnje, ti ke nevojë për dashuri, ke nevojë për përkujdesje, ke nevojë të ushqehesh nga Ai. (shpesh duke përdorur të tjerë) Mos harro, lindja jote e ka kënaqur Atin më shumë se do mund ta kënaqte çdo përpjekje e jotja për të kapërcyer sa më shpejt këtë periudhë foshnjore. Qëndro në dashurinë e Tij, shijo dashurinë e Tij dhe çdo buzëqeshje e jote, çdo belbëzim i yti, çdo lëvizje duarsh apo këmbësh do ta kënaqë atë më shumë se çdo përpjekje e jote për t'u dukur më i madh se një foshnje. 

Mendo pak atë djaloshin 6 vjeçar që ngiste biçikletën. A do mund ta imagjinoje atë djalosh 3-4 vjet më parë duke e ngarë atë? Do ishte absurde! A mund ta imagjinoje babain e tij 3-4 vjet më parë duke u munduar t'i mësojë djalit patjetër biçikletën? Do ishte absurde! Jam i bindur se kur djaloshi do ketë qenë në moshën 2-3 vjeçare, babai i tij do kishte vendosur në biçikletë një kosh të krijuar enkas për të, në mënyrë që të merrte djalin me vete në shëtitjet e tij me biçikletë. Çfarë bënte djaloshi i vogël? Thjesht shijonte prezencën e babait. 

Le të shkojmë tani tek "sinkronizimi" i lëvizjeve tona me ato të Atit. Si mund ta arrimë këtë sinkronizim? Nëse prisni ndonjë formulë, do zghënjeheni shumë nga ky shkrim. Nuk ka asnjë formulë për të mësuar "sinkronizimin". Ai do vijë vetëm si pasojë e rritjes sonë frymore në prezencën e Atit, do vijë si pasojë e të jetuarit çdo moment me Të dhe i dashuruar prej Tij. 

Të qëndrosh në këmbët e Tij, është zgjedhja më e mirë që mund të bëjmë dhe që nuk do na hiqet asnjë herë. Të qëndrosh me Të tërë kohën dhe të mësosh prej Tij ndërsa e vështron, i flet dhe të flet, është mënyra më e sigurtë të "sinkronizohesh" me Të. 

Hidhini sytë rreth e qark ambjentit ku jetoni. Më tregoni diçka që shikoni në atë moment dhe nuk ju kujton Zotin. Dielli, qielli, deti, ajri që ne thithim, flladi i lehtë që na freskon në mes të vapës verore, shiu, pemët, uji që pimë, ushqimi që hajmë, rruga në të cilën ecim, babai, nëna, vëllai, motra, një fjalë të ëmbël që të thotë dikush, një shprehje dashurie që vjen nga dikush. Të gjitha këto gjëra që ndodhin në jetën tonë të përditshme, na kujtojnë Jezu Krishtin. Çdo gjë që është krijuar në këtë botë ka një qëllim, të na kujtojë Krijuesin, Jezu Krishtin. Gjithçka e krijuar në këtë botë, nuk është veçse një hije e realitetit, një hije e vetë Krishtit. A nuk janë të mjaftushme të gjitha këto gjëra për të na ndihmuar të qëndrojmë vazhdimisht në prezencën e Tij? 

Por unë kam parë se jo vetëm në këto gjëra por edhe situatat e vështira janë për të më kutjuar mua Krishtin. Kur pronari më sillet keq, e shoh si një mundësi të mirë për të falenderuar Pronarin tim qiellor që është kaq i mirë dhe që nuk i ngjan aspak pronarit tim tokësor. Kur një koleg më ofendon, bëhet një mundësi e mirë për mua që unë ta bekoj dhe të kthehem me vrap tek Babai im për t'u mbrojtur nga çdo e keqe që mund të më shkaktojë. Kur sëmurem është një rast i përkryer për të parë Zotin tim, jo vetëm si Shëruesin tim, por edhe si Shërimin tim. Kur jam në mes të një furtune (jete) është një rast fantastik për t'u kujtuar se Ai që me një urdhër pushon erën dhe qetëson dallgët, ndodhet në varkën time. 

A e shikoni pra se sa ngacmime të shumta kemi gjatë ditës për të kujtuar Zotin tonë dhe për të qëndruar vazhdimisht në prezencën e Tij? Përshpëriti Atij, sa herë që të kujtohet: "Zot, të dua!" Bëje zakon këtë lloj përshpëritje. Mos mendoj se këto fjalë janë të pamjaftueshme. Mos mendo se duhet të flasësh tërë kohën. Ashtu si një çift i dashuruar shëtet buzë detit apo gjatë bulevardit duke i thënë njëri - tjetrit "Të dua" vazhdimisht, ashtu bëj edhe ti ndaj të Dashurit tënd të zemrës. Është e vërtetë se mund të mos e ndjesh shpesh këtë dashuri. Por le të mos bëhet pengesë kjo gjë prë t'ja shprehur Atij sa herë të jepet mundësia. Por do habitesh kur të shohësh se si do të mbushet shpirti yt me dashurinë e Tij dhe sa e ëmbël do jetë kjo dashuri. Imagjinoje veten të mbështetur në kraharorin e Zotit tënd. Ndërsa qëndron i mbështetur mbi Të, shprehi Atij ato që ti ndjen në ato çaste. "O Zot, tek Ty ndjej një siguri të plotë! Ti je Siguria ime! Tek Ty gjej paqe të vërtetë! Ti je paqja ime! Tek Ty gjej mbështetje të plotë! Ti je Mbështetja ime! Tek Ty gjej mbrojtje. Ti je Kështjella ime, Fortesa ime, Mburoja ime!" 

A nuk bënte të njëjtën gjë edhe Davidi? E pra, mos harroni, Davidi ishte një njeri sipas zemrës së Zotit. 

Kjo është të qëndruarit dhe të jetuarit me Të, në Të, prej Tij dhe për Të. Gradualisht, ndërsa qëndrojmë në prezencën e Tij, do mësohemi me zërin e Tij dhe do mësojmë ta dallojmë lehtë nga zërat e tjerë. Do fillojmë të shohim me sytë frymorë se çfarë po bën Ai. Atëhere sinkronizimi do jetë i lehtë, spontan, i dëshirueshëm. Atëhere do vinë njerëz dhe dona thonë: "Si ka mundësi që e ngisni këtë biçikletë dyshe dhe madje në një malore të tillë?" Dhe ne do përgjigjemi me buzën në gaz: "Jo, unë, por Ai që ndodhet në vendin e parë. A nuk e sheh dot?" 

"Nuk jetoj më unë, por Krishti në mua!"

----------


## Matrix

Amen vella Marcus.

Sa mire do te ishte qe ta cdo dite ta kujtonim se Jezus Krishti eshte Prehja jone, Pushimi yne, Shabati yne, Paqja jone dhe Gjithcka kemi nevoje!

----------

